# Plastic Trim Quality



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

I've noticed 2 sections of plastic trim inside the cab of the MH that have large cracks through them. 
Both are in areas where there is no risk of damage from direct pressure and neither are in areas where the plastic can flex.

At this stage I'm assuming that they are as a result of inferior quality materials being used.

Hab service is getting done later this week so I'll see whether they are covered by warranty after only 2000 miles of use. Doesn't bode well for long term longevity


----------

